# Evolving Self Confidence, Terry Dixon



## Phantasm (Jul 16, 2017)

I've not seen this book recommended on this site before so thought I would.










In this book the author suggests that the root of anxiety is an "intangible sense of badness" - something that could be likened to toxic shame - and that understanding why it is there leads to resolution. He gives a simple but effective technique for change. In essence it's about learning that just because you have been made to feel bad that doesn't mean you are bad, or that there was ever anything fundamentally wrong with you that needed changing. Over time, this seemingly small distinction can make a real difference to self-esteem and self-image, laying a solid foundation for mental health. It's not a quick fix, you have to take it on board and make it your own, but having done this it's made a huge difference to me. I would recommend it to those who aren't finding immediate distraction methods enough, or people who agreed with Harris Harrington in theory but didn't find his method effective.


----------

